# Wtb : Head badge for columbia



## Velo-dream (Mar 5, 2013)

WANTED II

HEADBADGE FOR COLUMBIA GENTS BICYCLE MODEL 

SEE PICTURES

THANKS FOR RESPONDING


----------



## bricycle (Mar 5, 2013)

That's nice, Velootje... where ya at?


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 5, 2013)

this is the bike where the badge should be fitted on

....it is not  my bike, but from a friend

I' m living in Europe !!

do you have such a badge ??


----------



## bricycle (Mar 5, 2013)

No, but they are on e-bay quite often....


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 5, 2013)

*confused*

This is not the wanted section.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 5, 2013)

velootje said:


> HEADBADGE FOR COLUMBIA GENTS BICYCLE




Be sure to get the right model number on the badge for your bike. It makes a big difference. The badge model number in the photo you're sharing is for a 1897 ladies' bike.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah, we don't need the bike confused about his gender identity, we have enough of that going on already.


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 6, 2013)

it is for this model:


*Columbia Model 45*


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 6, 2013)

velootje said:


> it is for this model:
> 
> 
> *Columbia Model 45*




Kris ..... there is a Columbia Model 40 badge on eBay.  It is for a mens and might do for the
time being so at least you have something on it.  Might work to make it look more complete until
you find the model 45 badge later.  Just a thought...


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 6, 2013)

thanks 

I 'll look it up


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 26, 2013)

velootje said:


> thanks
> 
> I 'll look it up




still looking.....


----------

